# 11-2 [9WT + Big Streamer = FAT 37.25'' Bull]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

*The Report:*
My buddy Nathan & I hit 3 Mile last night, both in search of bulls. But I was out to get one on the fly, as it's been quite some time since I've been able to get out there with the buggy whip. Over the course of nearly six hours of mostly-dead fishing, I had shots at probably a dozen reds. Most weren't even the slightest bit interested, but several had a go at what I was presenting. Ended up strip-striking way too fast on a few of them, resulting in them throwing the fly almost instantly, but around 3:30 I finally had a great shot & a good hookset. 20 minutes later, I had a healthy fish in the yak for some photos & a quick release. Very frustrating night, but hopefully the next trip will be more eventful!

*The Fly of Choice:* I was chucking a weighted 6'' streamer which mainly consists of white marabou, some red chenille for the collar, & some silver & pink flash - usually a very potent fly out at the Mile. 

*Tight lines everyone.*


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

There's the post! Incredible fish, I tried fly fishing out of a yak once....didn't end well and I didn't even have a fish on!!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

NKlamerus said:


> There's the post! Incredible fish, I tried fly fishing out of a yak once....didn't end well and I didn't even have a fish on!!


Thanks bud! If you ever want to give fly fishing out of the yak another shot, you know who to text. I've got another 9WT setup rigged & ready for a bull out at 3 Mile. Be happy to get you on one!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Maybe fly color?*

Give a solid black streamer a try.

How did you manage to see these fish? I'd darn near drive 400 miles to P'cola to get a shot at a Redfish that size. I don't think I have seen one that size down here.

I've been away from P'cola for 50 years. Was the 3 mile bridge built since then?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

captken said:


> Give a solid black streamer a try.
> 
> How did you manage to see these fish? I'd darn near drive 400 miles to P'cola to get a shot at a Redfish that size. I don't think I have seen one that size down here.
> 
> I've been away from P'cola for 50 years. Was the 3 mile bridge built since then?


The solid black streamer under the lights is a great idea, as you'd think the bulls would be able to spot the silhouette under the lights from a mile away. I did throw a big black deceiver out there one night, but I couldn't attract any interest. However, I haven't tried one since! I'll have to tie one up & give it a shot the next night I go out! Usually fluorescent pink is my go-to color for flies out there. 

If you make the drive, I promise you I will get you on one on the fly the first night you're here. No joke man! They're fairly easy to see, especially when there is good cloud cover, as the street lights are able to project better onto the water surface. They cruise within 1 to 5' of the surface all throughout the night this time of year. Once you spot one, you know what you're looking for & it becomes a whole lot easier to pick them out. 

After looking it up, I found that 3 Mile Bridge has been in operation since 1960, although is has been revamped/modernized several times since then!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

captken said:


> How did you manage to see these fish? I'd darn near drive 400 miles to P'cola to get a shot at a Redfish that size. I don't think I have seen one that size down here.


Also, I've caught many bulls on the fly out there a good bit larger than the one in this report. Maybe these will convince you even further that you need to make the trip! :thumbup:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Just a couple more!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Would I need a big yak?*

I usually fish out of my Malibu Mini-X. Easy for an old fart to handle. Plenty stable.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

captken said:


> I usually fish out of my Malibu Mini-X. Easy for an old fart to handle. Plenty stable.


No, you absolutely do not need a large yak! Anything that you're comfortable fly casting in will work just fine. Often times there is a fairly decent chop out at the bridge as well, so as long as handling a little bit of chop isn't a problem for your kayak, it will do just fine.


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

Awesome fish for sure TF!! I see fish like that in the Gulf cruising the 1st bar put they rarely show interest. I'm always in bed at 3am I guess I don't like fishin' enough Ha! 
My best Bull is 38" off the beach. Funny thing I've had smaller fish fight better than that one. I think they look bigger when you can hold them up for a photo


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

wtbfishin' said:


> Awesome fish for sure TF!! I see fish like that in the Gulf cruising the 1st bar put they rarely show interest. I'm always in bed at 3am I guess I don't like fishin' enough Ha!
> My best Bull is 38" off the beach. Funny thing I've had smaller fish fight better than that one. I think they look bigger when you can hold them up for a photo


That's a stud! I'd LOVE to get one on the fly from the beach. Let's do a trip-for-trip deal: you get me on a bull at the beach, I'll get you on a bull out at 3 Mile. :thumbup:


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

ThaFish said:


> That's a stud! I'd LOVE to get one on the fly from the beach. Let's do a trip-for-trip deal: you get me on a bull at the beach, I'll get you on a bull out at 3 Mile. :thumbup:


Doubt that be a fair trade, hard to count on finding them, and then getting an eat on any given day out of the surf from what I can tell. 
Not to mention my days of fishin' @ 3am under bridge in the dark out of yak have been over for a while now, but thanks anyway buddy I'm pretty sure you're fun to fish with .


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

wtbfishin' said:


> Doubt that be a fair trade, hard to count on finding them, and then getting an eat on any given day out of the surf from what I can tell.
> Not to mention my days of fishin' @ 3am under bridge in the dark out of yak have been over for a while now, but thanks anyway buddy I'm pretty sure you're fun to fish with .


True, the bridge at night definitely has its advantages! It's very rare that I go out there at night without spotting some/getting a good shot at at least one fish. Well if you ever decide you can't sleep & need to go do some fishing at the bridge, you know who to send a message to!


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Reds are stacked on the beach... The first day home I was Out on the baddie board on the flats and was seeing quite a few slots that liked decievers and had smaller shallower fish hitting poppers. Skip a few days and took my stroll on the beach and was finding wad after wad ended up catching 3 on Clousers. Won't be long, fall pomps and reds off the ladder!!

Good fish TF keep it up.


----------



## fizhing (Nov 7, 2016)

OMG ,congratulations bro , awesome fish


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

FreeDiver said:


> Reds are stacked on the beach... The first day home I was Out on the baddie board on the flats and was seeing quite a few slots that liked decievers and had smaller shallower fish hitting poppers. Skip a few days and took my stroll on the beach and was finding wad after wad ended up catching 3 on Clousers. Won't be long, fall pomps and reds off the ladder!!
> 
> Good fish TF keep it up.


Thank you man. & I really appreciate the info, hoping to make a trip to the beach sometime soon, just hard to work it into my current schedule unfortunately!


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

*Omg*

WTW! That is something to be proud of!:notworthy: How long did it take you to land it? I bet the last few feet of the fight was a bit nerve racking!! Nice.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Dragnfly said:


> WTW! That is something to be proud of!:notworthy: How long did it take you to land it? I bet the last few feet of the fight was a bit nerve racking!! Nice.


Appreciate it man! Can't remember exactly how long, but somewhere in the 10-12 minute range or so. Once I see the leader is always when it gets nerve-wracking! & also when they make a run towards the bridge, but somehow I've been lucky enough to never break one off on the pilings.


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

ThaFish if you don't mind me asking what rod and reel are you using? I'm looking for a saltwater setup would like to keep it under $500 bucks give or take.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Hobart said:


> ThaFish if you don't mind me asking what rod and reel are you using? I'm looking for a saltwater setup would like to keep it under $500 bucks give or take.


No problem man, always happy to talk gear with people! 

The combo I use most for sight casting at bulls is well under the $500 mark. The rod is a 9' 9WT TFO Lefty Kreh Signature Series II (~$150) & the reel is a Wright & McGill Sabalos 7/8 (~$200) that is overlined w/ some off-brand 9WT intermediate line & 200 yards of off-brand 20 lb. gelspun braided backing. 

I searched around for deals & am happy to say I'm into the combo (with line) for less than the $300 mark. Very versatile setup that I would highly recommend to anyone. With that exact rod & reel, I have landed smallmouth bass up to 5 lbs., channel cats up to 21.5 lbs., & bull reds up to 31 lbs., & all kinds of stuff in between. It has never let me down. 

I actually lost it out at 3 Mile a couple trips ago (due to me being an idiot). Didn't realize that I had my line trailing off the back of my yak & it got hung up on a piling as I went under the bridge. The whole setup flew right out from under me. Luckily I managed to snag the line about 10 minutes later & was able to get the combo back! Have used it a few times since & had no issues whatsoever. It's bulletproof!


----------

